# 1970 Sears 10 Xl By Roper



## lizella

MY 1970 SEARS 10 XL IS STILL WORKING REGULARLY AFTER 38 YEARS MOWING ABOUT TWO ACRES OF TOUGH BAHIA GRASS AND CULTIVATING A SMALL GARDEN .. 

THE MAGNETO COIL WENT OUT 3 YRS AGO AND NO LONGER AVAILABLE.. MR ED STOLLER WOUND ME A TRIGGER COIL WHICH IS MOUNTED OUTSIDE THE FLYWHEEL AND TRIGGERS A CONVENTIONAL AUTO MODULE AND HV COIL. HE SAVED MY TRACTOR.. THANKS MR ED!

I REPLACED THE ORIG ALUMNUM DECK WITH ONE FROM A JUNK TRACTOR. HAD ONE RING JOB AND NEEDS ANOTHER NOW..

I INCREASED THE GROUND SPEED AND BLADE SPEED WITH SMALLER DRIVE PULLEYS. JUST REFURBISHED THE DECK BY TIGHTENING UP BADLY WORN SUSPENSION POINTS. 

MY HEIRS MAY WELL GET ANOTER 38 YEARS OUT OF THIS TANK. 

MAYBE I CAN POST A PICTURE SOON ..

LIZELLA


----------



## Live Oak

They sure don't make'em like they used to. Sounds like you got your money's worth out of yours.


----------



## chrpmaster

You gotta love that old iron still out earning its keep. Please post some pictures of your tractor when you get a chance. We love pictures.

Andy


----------



## acmac7

I also have a Sears custom 10XL 1971. After starting it up, within a couple of minutes the engine had stopped and would not start. Found that there was no spark, plug was fine. Tried to take the flywheel off to check the wires in behind but does not want to come off after taking the big nut off that holds it. Does the flywheel need to be pulled off with a puller or should it come right off. Hoping that this problem is just a loose wire and not the magneto.


----------



## lizella

Here is what always works for me... Loosen the flywheel nut, and back it off to where it is slightly beyond the end of the crankshaft.. Then whack the end of the shaft a brisk blow of two with a hammer. This should break the wheel loose. If you don't leave the nut on the shaft to "take the lick" , you may damage the threads on the flywheel.. 

Let us know how you come out. I have little knowledge but LOTS of exerience here. 

Blessings, 
Lizella
Georgia


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

got a 624 roper snow blower  tough as nails


----------



## acmac7

Got the flywheel off using Lizella's method, thanks. All wires seem to be ok,nothing loose or broken. Is there any way of testing the magneto?My knowledge on auto ignitions is better then this system. Searched all over the internet for one, they are hard to find.


----------



## lizella

*Macs Magneto Problem*

Mac, It's been a few years but I used an ohmmeter to check the continuity through the pickup coil (the small one that is in close proximity to the flywheel. Unfortunately mine checked high (infinite) ohms , meaning of course the thing was as open as the lot gate (GA Terminology) I believe that you will have to disconnect one wire from that coil to make a valid check since there are other components in parallel that would otherwise negate your continuity check.. If you get a fairly low ohms check, then I would guess that something has gone haywire with the larger high voltage coil, also located under the flywheel if yours is like mine... . In either case you won't likely find a source of either one of these parts, but take heart, there is an alternate route that worked well for me... that's the auto system that you mentioned. I can put you in touch with the fellow that rescued me. with and alternate coil and instructions at a very reasonable cost. 


By the way, does your magneto have a series of coils or just one.. Mine has just one , the one that bit the dust.. Some models had a series of charging coils.. I believe tht if you have the belt- driven heavy duty Delco starter/generator, you will only have one coil. If you have the small starter with a gear bendix, then you will likely have the multiple coils, one of which is the ignition pickup, the other being the battery charging coils.

I am no expert, just have been down this bumpy road.. If I can be additional help, feel free to e mail me at [email protected] and we will try to get you running again.. Blessings


----------



## Lizzie1254

*Sears 10XL tractor magneto*

About a three years ago, I was unable to start my 10xl. I took the magneto out and replaced it with a magneto out of a friends old snow blower and found that the tractor did start. Now I had to search for a new magneto and was able to find it from a company I believe in Georgia that continues to make this magneto under the same part number as it is listed in the parts manual. The company is Rapair and they sell parts for Mercury outboard engines. Some Mercury outboards use this magneto as well. Unfortunately they will only sell the magneto to a dealer, so if you have a tractor service center in your area, you should have them order it for you and they will accept a credit card from the dealer. If you need more contact information, please email me at [email protected]. I would be more than happy to send anyone the contact information at Rapair.


----------

